# Vintage "Steel Wheels" for Touring Car Project



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

If you haven't seen these - check them out.

If you like a VINTAGE HotRod or Classic look - get behind this project...but HURRY time is running out - 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/507725522/r-c-car-wheels-1-10-scale-steelies


----------

